# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  أوصاف الرسول الكريم

## أمين المكتبة

هل تحب أن ترى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هل تريد أن تتعرف على أوصاف 
للرسول الكريم إذا كنت تود أن تعرف ذلك فعليك بقراءة هذا الكتاب 
فهذا الكتاب أروع ما وصف فيه الرسول
الكتاب بعنوان
وصف النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معنا فى نشر العلم 
شارك بنشر كتاب

----------

